# Iphone Camera Lens



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

just been looking around the wonderful world of Ebay when I came across this item 180764703527.

Be interesting to find out what you guys think of it ?.


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is the item I found.


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> This is the item I found.


I'd like to know if anyone has tried this or something very close to it for an iPhone.

The video on the iPhone is just not wide enough IMO.

Tony


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have seen a macro lens for the iPhone but don't know of the picture quality. Just slips over the lens.


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just changed all my pic from flicker to photo bucket, so i need to post all my pic's again..


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Friend of mine happened to have something similar to these. The truth is that the Iphone camera is still pretty bad. But the lenses do their job in a decent manner.

Is something cool to play with, but dont expect much.


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

I thinking of having a go with one of these - any feedback or recommendations before I lash out on one ?


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Why not go all the way !

http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11040/

You'd look a bit of a numpty if you took a call while the lens is attached.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Dazzer said:


> Why not go all the way !
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/news/11040/
> 
> You'd look a bit of a numpty if you took a call while the lens is attached.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

What will they invent next :astro: , i think it totally defeats the purpose of having a camera on your phone if your gonna go buy a contraption like that, and yep you would look like a numpty taking a call :stupid:


----------

